# Gorgeous Bengal Girl for Adoption in Hornchurch, Essex



## Elmstar

Hi all,

Jorja is a two year old blue eyed snow Bengal and needs a loving home where there are no other cats.

She is a really friendly cat and loves cuddles.










She's been ill but has now recovered and is due to be spayed soon.

Unfortunately although she's a really good mum to her kittens but although there are no major problems with other cats having lots of them in the house as we do tends to stress her out.

We're going to find it tough letting her go but have to be realistic and, if we can find someone who doesn't currently have any cats and who can give her plenty of love, it will be better for her in the long run.

Fiona


----------



## Jen26

shes very pretty, iam sure someone will give her a nice home, is her illness contagious?


----------



## Elmstar

Jen26 said:


> shes very pretty, iam sure someone will give her a nice home, is her illness contagious?


She had an infection of Coccidia along with Corona virus, hence the need for a stress free life.

The Coccidia was easy to treat but the Corona virus has taken a while for her to fight off and we had to isolate her from her kittens for a while.

We had her blood tested twice, the first time she registered at 1280 and the second time, three weeks later, she registered at around 600 so we're hoping that when we have her tested in another three weeks time she'll be down to 0 or thereabouts.

She's doing really well now but we do need to rehome her for her own benefit.

Fiona


----------



## Jen26

Theres a thread in the introduction section, there asking about homing a bengal, the threads titled bengal cat, maybe try pming them x


----------



## Biawhiska

awww hope she finds her special home soon :biggrin:


----------



## tonkatoy

It can be heart breaking trying to rehome a cat that you have brought up and I hope you have a stress free time finding a loving caring home for her she is beautiful

XXXX


----------



## Elmstar

Jen26 said:


> Theres a thread in the introduction section, there asking about homing a bengal, the threads titled bengal cat, maybe try pming them x


Thanks Jen, Nottingham is a bit far though as I'd like to check where she goes to.

Fiona


----------



## Elmstar

Some pictures taken today, she's doing really well now


----------



## chaospony

Aww she is sooooo lovely! Wishing you the best of luck finding her the perfect forever home!


----------



## kelly-joy

Awww she is scrummy I want I want but oh says no more{spoils sport}

Hope you find the perfect home for her soon


----------



## Elmstar

Jorja has now been spayed and is ready for rehoming if we can find a suitable home.

xx


----------



## Elmstar

Jorja has found a really nice home with Nigel and Amanda. We're sure she will be really happy with them and Angus, their ginger tom. 

Fiona


----------



## Jen26

Thats great news:thumbsup:


----------

